# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة الوطن العربي > [مصر] صور من وجهها الذي لم تروه ... الجونه

## ابن البلد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
صورة من الطائرة وهم في طريقهم إليها


أي جهاز تشتريه .. فإنك تقوم بقراءة الكتالوج الخاص به قبل استخدامه .. وإلا فلن يعمل معك بالطريقة الصحيحة أو قد لا يعمل نهائياً .. وتكون النتيجة أنك اشتريته ولم تستمتع به كما ينبغي وستلقي باللوم عليه وعلى مُصنّعيه !
وهذا الكتالوج لا يكتبه سوى من قام بتصنيع الجهاز فقط .. ولا يستطيع غيره بكتابته وإن كان هناك من هو أكثر ثقافة منه

نفس الشيء بالنسبة لأي بلد تزورها .. لابد أن أخذ المعلومات والنصائح من سكانها .. وليس من أي مصدر آخر .. وذلك كي تستمتع بها على الطريقة الصحيحة

السبب الرئيسي لهذا الموضوع هو أنني لاحظت أن غالبيتكم .. أو كلكم .. لا تعرفون عن مصر سوى القاهرة فقط ! 

أحببت أن أقول لكم أن مصر ليست هي القاهرة .. والقاهرة ليست هي مصر .. وخسارة أن تضيع إمكانيات مصر السياحية التي يقدرها ويحترمها 9 مليون سائح أجنبي كل عام .. وتفوتكم أنتم 
خسارة أن تدخلوا مصر من ظهرها 
خسارة أن يستمتع السائح الأجنبي ببلدنا الذي لا ينتمي لدينها ولا عروبتها .. وأنتم لا
بل أنا أستخسر أن يحبها هو أكثر منكم !
أدعوكم من هذا الموضوع أن تدخلوا مصر من أبوابها .. وليس من ظهرها أو من الباب الذي أعتدتم عليه

الوجه الذي أريدكم أن تروه وتزوروه .. هي منطقة اسمها الجونه .. بينها وبين الغردقة ثلث ساعة بالسيارة
فهي أقرب إليكم من القاهرة بكثير .. ساعة ونصف بالطائرة تكون في مطار الغردقة الدولي الذي أصبح يستقبل رحلات من كافة أنحاء العالم .. ثم ثلت ساعة تكون في الجونه

أترككم مع هذا الصور .. التي لا تكذب ولا تتجمل .. صور لأماكن يأتيها السائح الأوروبي ليستمتع بها
صور من مصر .. وليست من أوروبا



ها هي بيوت الجونه الرومانسية الهادئة .. وهي مطلة على مياه البحر الأحمر



أمام كل شاليه أو فيلا اللانش الخاص به - يمكنك تأجيره بمفرده أو بقائده





مدخل الشاليهات الموجودة بها ..

معلومة : الجونه عبارة عن أحياء مختلفة .. كل حي يمتاز بطراز مختلف تماماً عن الآخر
فهناك الحي الإسلامي - الحي الأمريكي - الحي الهندي - الحي الأندلسي - الحي الإفريقي





وهذه صورتين من منتجعاتها التي تصل إلى الـ 7 نجوم و5 نجوم ، ومرتادوها جميعهم من أغنى وأجمل بلدان العالم





يمكنك ركوب اللانش .. سواء بمفردك أو مع عائلتك أو مع مجموعة من السياح .. وتتنزه بين البيوت والمنتجعات المنثورة في أرجاء الجونه
وهذه بعض الصور من داخل الفيلات والشاليهات الموجودة بالجونه .. وستجدوا بالموقع المزيد








أما الموقع الرسمي للجونه فهو : www.elgouna.com
 [line]
معلومات عن الجونه وأهم مناطقها :
شعار الجونه هو نجمة البحر .. وهناك باصات كثيرة اسمها
El-Gouna
تنتشر مكاتبها في أنحاء مصر والدول الأوروبية .. وعليها نفس الشعار



وها هو مكان الجونه على الخريطة ..



من الخريطة البسيطة السابقة تتضح لنا المسافات بين الجونه بين المدن المصرية الأخرى .. فنلاحظ أنها فوق الغردقة بـ 20 كيلو متر
وتبعد عن القاهرة بـ 470 كيلو متر
وعن الأقصر بـ 270 كم
وعن السويس بـ 190 كم
وعن شرم الشيخ بـ 45 كم ( المسافة بينهما في البحر طبعاً )
وعن سفاجا بـ 50 كم
يعني يمكن للقادمين براً من السعودية أو من الخليج بشكل عام أن يصلوا للجونه عن طريق سفاجا .. حيث أنها تبعد عنها بنصف ساعة بالسيارة

أما بالنسبة للأحياء .. فتتكون الجونه من الأحياء التالية ..

الحي الأول هو حي اسمه مارينا تاون :



رسم تخطيطي للحي من أعلى

هذا الحي يمتاز بإطلالته المباشرة على البحر .. ويتميز باليخوت التي تكون أمام الشاليهات
الشاليهات هناك مساحتها تبدأ من 60 إلى 200 متر مربع
رصيف هذا الحي يتسع لأكثر من 126 يخت في وقت واحد !
وهذا موقع الحي : www.abutig-marina.com







الحي الثاني هو حي الجولف :

يمتاز هذا الحي بالخضرة التي تحيط به .. وبه أماكن مناسبة للعب الجولف ، ولا يشترط بالطبع لعب الجولف إذا سكنت فيه  ::no1::  
الحي مليء بالمباني الملونة المطلة على بحيرة صناعية رائعة
يوجد بهذا الحي فندقين فئة 5 نجوم .. وهما : فندق Golf Club و Steigenberger
مقابل هذا الحي يوجد حي آخر اسمه West Golf - أو الجولف الغربي



رسم تخطيطي للمكان




الحي الثالث هو الحي المتوسطي :
وهو على طراز دول البحر المتوسط .. غالبية فيلاته وشاليهاته مطلة على بحيرات صناعية .. وتحيط به أشجار استوائية وحشيش متجعد يعطي لمسة سحرية للمكان
تبدأ مساحات الشاليهات هناك من 160 إلى 270 متر مربع

الحي الرابع هو حي Hill Villashave - أو حي الهضبة :
وهو مقام على هضبة مرتفعة .. منها تستطيع رؤية الجونه بكاملها في منظر بانورامي
غالبية مبانيها على الطراز التوسكاني ( منطقة في إيطاليا )
مجاور لهذا الحي منتجع زيتونة بيتش .. ومنتجع موفينبيك
الميزة الرئيسية لمباني هذا الحي أنها مرتفعة عن البحر بمسافة 15 متر .. مما يسمع ببعد الرؤية ، كما أن مساحتها هي الأوسع في الجونه .. فمساحة الشاليهات هناك تقارب الـ 360 متر مربع

الحي الخامس هو الحي الإيطالي :
يقع هذا الحي بين قلب المدينة وبين مارينا تاون
تنتشر على شواطئه الشماسي وكراسي البحر .. ومبانيه ملونة بألوان زاهية .. قام بتصميمها المهندس الإيطالي المشهور : روبيرتو بوني

الحي السادس هو الحي النوبي :
هذه المنطقة كما هو واضح من اسمها أن مبانيها وفيلاتها تكون على الطراز النوبي .. هذا الحي موجود بين قلب المدينة وبين الحي الإيطالي
مبانيها تتميز بالقباب التي تعلوها .. وهي قريبة نوعاً ما بالطراز العربي ..

هذه كانت معلومات عامة عن الجونه ومناطقها ..
رأيت أنه من المهم أن أتطرق لها أولاً حتى يكون لديكم فكرة عن موقع المكان ومما يتكون
يمكننا الآن معرفة الأسعار وكيفية الحجز في الشاليهات
[line]
_Ultra Light_

في هذا الفاصل نتعرف على شيء ممتع جداً .. يمكن لأي شخص تجربته في الجونه وهو ما يعرف بالـ
"Ultra Light"
وهو عبارة عن شيء يشبه الطائرة يركبها شخص أو شخصين .. ويمكن أن يكون معهما مدرب أو قائد يقود لهما .. ويحلقان معاً في الأعلى ويشاهدا الجونه من أعلى

وهذ صورة الطائرة ..



ما عليك سوى أن تمسك بالماسورة التي أمامك .. والقائد الذي معك سيفعل كل شيء
قد تبدو من أول وهلة بأنها صعبة .. لكنها عادية إن نسيت الخوف .. وهي في غاية المتعة
وهذه صور من الجونه كالتي ستراها من أعلى



هذا فندق موفينبيك .. وكما تلاحظون فهو على جزيرة



وهذا نفس الفندق السابق لكن من زاوية مختلفة



منطقة الهضاب التي ذكرناها سابقاً



قلب المدينة ..



وهذه من أمامك مباشرة .. فعداد السرعة أمامك .. ومؤشر درجة الحرارة
ما رأيكم فيها؟؟
v
v
v
v
يـــــــــتبع

----------


## ابن البلد

^
^
^
^
تـــــابع
نظرة على فنادق ومنتجعات الجونه وأسعارها وكيفية الحجز

في البداية أحب أن أطمئنكم بأن الأسعار في متناول الجميع .. وبصفة عامة فهي تبدأ من 40 دولار .. مروراً بـ 150 دولار .. إلى أعلى من ذلك .. وذلك حسب الفندق

أول فندق أو منتجع أحب عرضه عليكم هو فندق 
Sheraton Miramar Resort
وهو 5 نجوم .. 
وهذه عدة صور له من الغرف واللوبي والمنظر الخارجي المطل على البحر












طريقة الحجز في الفندق .. بكل سهولة يمكنك الاتصال على رقم الفندق في الجونه ، وبالطبع التليفونات ممنوع عرضها في المنتدى .. 

ولكن أدخلوا هذا الموقع .. ستجدوا في أول سطرين رقم التليفون والفاكس
http://www.starwoodhotels.com/sherat...propertyID=323

طبعاً لا تنسوا مفتاح مصر الدولي (02) ثم مفتاح الجونه وهو (065)
يمكنكم الحجز أيضاً بدون تليفون .. من الموقع السابق اضغط على الكلمة التي بالأحمر .. وهي Reservation ، ولكن قبلها حدد المدة التي تود قضائها .. ( من - إلى )

ملحوظة : غالبية هذه الفنادق يكون لها عروض خاصة كل فترة .. يعني ممكن تسأل الآن ويبلغك بالسعر .. ولكن بعد شهر تجد السعر اختلف
فمثلاً .. هذا الفندق سعر الغرفة المزدوجة بـ 156 يورو في الفترة من بداية إبريل إلى المنتصف منه
ولكن من المنتصف إلى 20 إبريل فالسعر 182 يورو !

ننتقل الآن للفندق الثاني .. وهو
Movenpick Resort
وهو الفندق الذي رأينا صوره من أعلى من الـ
 Ultra light
وكما رأيتم فهو مقام على جزيرة
هذا الفندق أفخم وأغلى من سابقه ..

وهذه صورته من أعلى :



أدخلوا موقع الفندق:
http://www.moevenpick-hotels.com/hotels/HKELAHH
ستجدوا على اليمين التليفون والفاكس

ننتقل للفندق الثالث .. وهو فندق
 Sultan Bey
وهذه عدة صور له 







واضح طبعاً الديكورات العربية تغلب عليه ..
وأسعار هذا الفندق رخيصة جداً .. وتبدأ من 50 يورو


الفندق الرابع هو :
Arena Inn
وهذا موقعه : www.arenainn-elgouna.com


الأسعار : 40 دولار للغرفة المفردة .. و54 للغرفة المزدوجة
وهذا ايمله للاستفسار:
mail@arenainn-elgouna.com
[line]

الطريق الي جونة ...

وهذه صور من فندق ( جونة )















القارب الزجاجي
_Glass Bottom Boat_
هذا القارب ضروري أن يجربه كل من يذهب إلى الغردقة أو الجونه أو شرم الشيخ ، لأنه متواجد هناك بكثرة ، ولأنه من الوسائل الممتعة جداً ولا خوف فيه أبداً

وهو عبارة عن قارب أرضيته وجدرانه عبارة عن زجاج .. يغوص في البحر حوالي 5 إلى 10 أمتار فيمكنك رؤية قاع البحر والمرجان والأسماك وهي بالأسفل ..
بالإضافة إلى الشعب المرجانية الرائعة الجمال التي يتمتع بها البحر الأحمر

وهذه عدة صور له .. يعرفها زوار بوابة مصر 



هذا هو القارب أثناء دخول الركاب فيه .. وغالباً يكون موجود في وسط البحر ثم تصل أنت إليه عن طريق مشاية طويلة ( اسمها مارينا )



هذه من داخل الكابينة .. وبالطبع باقي القارب أوسع من الداخل



صور للأسماك والمخلوقات البحرية التي ستراها بالأسفل من خلال الزجاج
للحجز في القارب .. اسأل موظف الإستقبال في الفندق الذي ستقيم فيه .. لأنه أغلب الفنادق هناك يكون لها قاربها الخاص .. وسيخبرك عن مكان الحجز وسعره
ويمكنك الحجز في قارب فندق آخر غير الذي تقيم فيه .. يعني لا يشترط أن تكون من نزلائه
منقول

----------


## أم أحمد

الله ايه الجمال والروعة دي كلها
سمعت كتير عن الجونة بس ما روحتهاش قبل كده
ما كنتش متخيلة انها بالجمال والروعة دي كلها
شكرا يا احمد علي الصور الحلوة دي اوي

----------


## أمة الله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

الله يكرمك يا احمد انا بعت استفسر عن اسعار الغرفه المزدوجة فى فندى على باشا لأمى و ابويا طبعا مش لى 

و هابقى اقول لهم يدعو لك

----------


## ابن البلد

> الله ايه الجمال والروعة دي كلها
> سمعت كتير عن الجونة بس ما روحتهاش قبل كده
> ما كنتش متخيلة انها بالجمال والروعة دي كلها
> شكرا يا احمد علي الصور الحلوة دي اوي


انا كمان سمعت عنها كتير
ولما شوفت الصور قلت لا دي مش مصر أكيد 
فين التراب وفين الزحمة  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
> 
> الله يكرمك يا احمد انا بعت استفسر عن اسعار الغرفه المزدوجة فى فندى على باشا لأمى و ابويا طبعا مش لى 
> 
> و هابقى اقول لهم يدعو لك


وعليكم اسلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
وأنتي مش ناوية تطلعي ليه بس  :: 
علي العموم يروحوا ويجيوا بألف سلامة 
وشكرا علي الدعاء  :f:

----------


## حنـــــان

جميلة جدا الجونة.
شكرا عالمعلومات والصور الرائعة يا أحمد.

----------


## MaTR|X

بصراحة مش مصدق أنها فى مصر !!

تسلم ايدك يا ابو يوسف على الموضوع والصور اللى فوق الوصف

----------


## ابن البلد

العفو يا حنان

----------


## ابن البلد

> بصراحة مش مصدق أنها فى مصر !!
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا ابو يوسف على الموضوع والصور اللى فوق الوصف


انا كمان مكنتش مصدق 
بس أيه رأيك تهبل  :: 

شكرا علي مرورك يا باشااا  :f:

----------


## قلب مصر

ياااااااااااااااه يا ابن البلد 
الموضوع تحفة والصور انا مكنتش متخيلة انها بالروعة دى 
بالفعل انا مشتاقة جدا انى ازور الجونة لأنها رائعة من الصور قما بالك بالحقيقة
تسلم ايدك على العرض الرائع وطريقة الشرح
الف شكر

----------


## Hesham Osman

اخى العزيز ابن البلد، 
الصور رائعة و التعليق ممتاز والمعلومات قيمة.
وانا حطييت الجونة في دماغي وانشاء الله ح أزورها.
انا سمعت عن الجونة ولكن انا متخيلتش انها بالجمال ده.
 ولكن الأكثر جمالا هي مصر ام الدنيا، يا رب احميها وارعاها. 
شكرا على المجهود العظيم.

----------


## sea_wolf

*بصراحة كسفتنى 
هى مدينة حلوة اوى اوى اوى 
الجونة مدينة من  ضمن مدن  الغردقة وفى كمان مكان روعه تانى اسمو خليج مكادى  مجموعه من الفنادق  العالمية الى بتصل فيها الليلة ل 2500جنية متخفوش (دة الجناح )
وفى كمان اتوبيسات خاصة بيها من القاهرة للغردقة 
وكمان مطار خاص  للى عايز يجى بطيارتو*

----------


## khaled4

*رائعه و جميله يا ابو يوسف بس موش كل مصر للمصريين*

----------


## أوركيد

سحر خاص لهذا المكان الجميل 
بصراحة شوقتنا لزيارتها 
انا بحب شرم الشيخ والغردقة 

بس مكنتش اعرف أن الجونة حلوة كدة  :good:  

هزورها وأحكيلكم بأذن الله  :1:

----------


## fencer

الاخ العزيز ابن البلد
اسم على مسمى ابن بلد و بيتكلم عن بلده 
موضوع اكثر من رائع عرفتنا فيه على مكان و لا في الاحلام و مش كده و بس ده انت جايب معلومات عن كل حاجة فنادق و قرى سياحية و ايميلات 
انا نفسي اروح مكان زي ده خاصة الاسعار اللي موجودة معقولة جدا باعتبار ان المكان ممتاز و الخدمات فية بصراحة تساوي السعر مرتين.
و الله لو بايدي كنت اديتك تقييم ايجابي   ::no1::  
مجهود تشكر عليه مرتين
مرة لتعريفنا بهذا المكان
و الثانية لتذكيرنا ان بلدنا احلى بلد في الدنيا   :y:

----------


## ضابط شرطة

*  متشكرين يا باشا *

----------


## سيد جعيتم

ابن البلد 
مجهود رائع . القاء الضوء على بقعة ساحرة من مصرنا الحبية . نملك هذا الجمال فى اماكن اخرى كثيرة ز ما لا نملكه أن نوفر زيارة هذه الأماكن للمصريين جميعاً .

----------


## ابو ماجد

اول مره اعرف . الجـــونه 

حقيقي انا سافرت اكثر من مره من ضبا.. الي الغردقه والى سفاجا ..

وبصراحه الغردقه جميله   جدا .. جدا واعجبتني المدينه..

 هي مدينتين .المدينه السياحيه .

 والمدينه القديمه . 

وطلعنا من الغردقه للقاهره بالسياره ..

لكن الجونه .؟؟؟ ما شفتها ,..؟ 

 طبعا هناك  قرى سياحيه كثيره علي الطريق .. 

اللي اناعايز اعرفه . هل الجومانه هي قريه سياحيه فقط ...

او  ان هناك قريه قديمه.. مثل الغردقه..وقريه سياحيه . 

 شكرا لكم مره اخرى . وان شاء الله الصيف القادم.. احجز فيها

----------


## ابن الجنوب

تسلم ايدك يابن البلد ، دلوقتي عرفت ليه الاتوبيسات بتاعت نجيب ساويرس كانت باسم الجونة ، وفيه قرية بالغردقة بنفس الاسم وصاحبها نجيب ساويرس برضه .. 
بس تطلع مدينة بالشكل دة ؟؟ شكراً  يابن البلد

----------


## أبو منار

بجد اكثر من رائع اتمنى ان اقضي عطلتي هذا العام  مع اولادي هنا

----------


## أبو منار

.. وهناك باصات كثيرة اسمها
El-Gouna
تنتشر مكاتبها في أنحاء مصر والدول الأوروبية .. وعليها نفس الشعار
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

على فكرة نجيب ساويرس باع شركة الجونة واخاصة للحافلات من فترة جماعة وإشتراها منه د/ ماهر نصيف

----------


## ميمو المصرى

جميلة فعلا يا أبو يوسف
صور روعة وشرح روعة وقمة فى الاداء يا معلم ههههههههه
بس أنا كان ليا أستفسار رفيع
هل الاماكن دى للمصريين كمان ولا ممنوع ؟؟!! ههههههه
بصراحة انا مش حعمل زيكم وأقول اروح اقضى الاجازه هناك
لا أنا كفاية عليا أشوفها فى الصور ( أصل اروحها دى حلم صعب يتحقق )ههههههه
جميل الموضوع يا أبو يوسف
فى رعاية الله

----------


## سابرينا

*انت فين ياريس ليه مش رديت على الناس على العموم انا هرد وهستنى معاهم 
الصراحة الصور حلوى اوى طبعا هو ده بقى الوجه الاخر لمصر 
اللى احنا مشفنهوش طبعا عشان بندخلها من ظهرها 
لكن مع الاسف احنا لانملك الى الدخول من هذا الوجه 
وكفايه علينا الصور على راى الاخ ميمو 0 
شكرا على التعقيد*

----------


## سايح سعودي

السلام عليكم :
مساء الخير عليكم جميعا :لما رحت القاهره انبسطت بس ما حسيت اني سايح  :No: لاكن لما رحت شرم عشت اجواء اوربيه في دوله عربيه شيء خيالي عشان كذا حاب اكرر الزياره لشرم الشخ لاكن ماراح اقضي كل الاجازه فيها بعد ما عرفت الجونه لازم اشوفهااخي ابن البلد عندي استفسارات عن الجونه 
1/الاحياء اللي فيها او الشاليهات تابعه لشركه معينه لو حبيت احجز شاليه
2/افضل وافخم الفنادق الموجوده فالجونه
3/هل فالجونه مناطق تمشيه زي شرم الشيخ يوجد بها خليج نعمه والهضبه اولا 
4/هل التنقلات فالجونه تحتاج لسيارة خاصه او الاماكن قريبه من بعض ما تحتاج سياره
وشـــــــكرا

----------


## سوما

ابن البلد \ أ. أحمد..
رحلة رائعة جداااااااا وأستمتهت بيها جدااااااااااااا.... :good: 
الجونة كنت بسمع عنها كتير بس عمرى ما شفتها.. بجد ايه الجمال ده...كوكتيل من الجمال والروعة والطبيعة الخلابة..  :y: 
تسلم أيدك يا ابن البلد..  :f:

----------

